# Daemoness Custom Guitars



## vontetzianos (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey,

Has anyone heard and/or had anything built by these guys? They seem qute solid and look kinda different, but I have no idea what they're like to play etc.


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 22, 2009)

Yes, very cool guitars, the artist himself has a lots of passion.

I also invited him to join the forum, would be cool if he joins...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 22, 2009)

The body shape on that first one is awful, but his inlays are great, and I love the headstock shape he has!


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 22, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> The body shape on that first one is awful, but his inlays are great, and I love the headstock shape he has!



I quite like it. The other two are just boring...


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 22, 2009)

The first one reminds me of Kiko Loreiro's custom Tagima 27 fret. These have really cool inlays.


----------



## Wi77iam (Mar 22, 2009)

wow, these look really slick. Fretboard work is awesome too.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 22, 2009)

Aye, there was a thread a month or so back with these babies in - I was particularly impressed with the woodcut finish and there's also an interesting inbuilt boost circuit in one model thats caught my attention.


----------



## PirateMetalTroy (Mar 22, 2009)

Wh---

I---


----------



## MFB (Mar 22, 2009)

His inlays are sick and his V while it just may be the Rhodes/ESP style, is still very well done

A+ guitars, will oggle again


----------



## -Nolly- (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah there was a thread about them not long ago. He's based about 30 minutes from me, so I may go and check them out for the sake of it. They look like excellent guitars, but not really my style though.


----------



## sworth9411 (Mar 22, 2009)

these are stunning.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Mar 22, 2009)

donum domini dis? Any Latin scholars (I took latin in high school, but that was ages ago.)


----------



## sworth9411 (Mar 22, 2009)

a gift from Master hades.....(straight from the site) that shit is ill.....


----------



## Apophis (Mar 22, 2009)

wow, really nice designs, I like it a lot


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 23, 2009)

Does anyone know what prices are like for these?


----------



## daemonessaxes (Mar 23, 2009)

Hello, I am the builder of the guitars of which you speak. My name is Dylan Humphries. My website is www.daemonessguitars.co.uk. I am new to this forum business but I can discuss my guitars here if you so wish. My workshop is based in Bristol, England. I have a double page review for the antichrist guitar in TOTAL GUITAR magazine this month, I will post it on my website soon. My guitars start at &#163;1500, and I would also like to say that I am a professionally trained luthier who has completed an apprenticeship. These are not home built guitars, it is a living for me. I look forward to discussing my guitars with you on this site.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 23, 2009)

Whats in the tone boost circuit?


----------



## Jem7RB (Mar 23, 2009)

And sweet work bro


----------



## JonnHatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Oh God! That first one has the best tremelo bridge ever built! Ibanez Edge Lo-Pro. I wish more builders would use those. And for some reason, all the crackheads at Ibanez are NOT putting these on their guitars anymore, instead putting those sorry ass excuses for trems, the God-forsaken Edge Pro


----------



## hufschmid (Mar 23, 2009)

daemonessaxes said:


> Hello, I am the builder of the guitars of which you speak. My name is Dylan Humphries. My website is www.daemonessguitars.co.uk. I am new to this forum business but I can discuss my guitars here if you so wish. My workshop is based in Bristol, England. I have a double page review for the antichrist guitar in TOTAL GUITAR magazine this month, I will post it on my website soon. My guitars start at £1500, and I would also like to say that I am a professionally trained luthier who has completed an apprenticeship. These are not home built guitars, it is a living for me. I look forward to discussing my guitars with you on this site.



Awesome dude, welcome to the forum, glad you joined


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the links. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Fionn (Mar 23, 2009)

uh oh, a luthier near me, i can feel my credit card trembling already...


----------



## -Nolly- (Mar 23, 2009)

I went and spent a couple of hours at Dylan's place today, and he is a lovely chap. His work is absolutely top-notch (those inlays look even better in real life), and his prices are very reasonable (he wants just over &#163;1500 for the black Rhoads with pinstripes, though it's slightly cheaper as it's "off-the-peg").
Definitely considering comissioning something from him


----------



## Justin Bailey (Mar 23, 2009)

these look very nice, although not really my style. His inlay works looks impeccable though, and the construction looks top notch, great prices too!


----------



## Apophis (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## possumkiller (Mar 23, 2009)

i will definitly have to check your shop out this summer when i go to visit my girlfriend in weston super mare! great looking guitars!


----------



## daemonessaxes (Mar 26, 2009)

Thank you guys for all the interest. I'm am also pleased that you all feel that my prices are reasonable. I want to be able to put world class metal guitars in the hands of young metal guitarists, so I try as hard as I can to keep my prices down. Alot of guitar builders put there prices up to beyond what is reasonable because people will still pay, but this is basically profiteering and is no good for the music scene. I see making high quality metal guitars as working hard for the metal scene, they are my statement on heavy music just as much as a sick album or killer live show is.


----------



## BRUTALIZER GUITARS (Mar 26, 2009)

> Thank you guys for all the interest. I'm am also pleased that you all feel that my prices are reasonable. I want to be able to put world class metal guitars in the hands of young metal guitarists, so I try as hard as I can to keep my prices down. Alot of guitar builders put there prices up to beyond what is reasonable because people will still pay, but this is basically profiteering and is no good for the music scene. I see making high quality metal guitars as working hard for the metal scene, they are my statement on heavy music just as much as a sick album or killer live show is.



I think im going to like you


Nice work man


----------



## vontetzianos (Mar 28, 2009)

If I'm ever in the area, I'll definitely stop over to check the shop out.


----------



## Snorelax (Mar 28, 2009)

Very nice work, man 
I really like that white rhoads with the birdseye board. It looks amazing.


----------



## daemon barbeque (Mar 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum man!
Your work looks amazing ,and your are definetly a great artisan!

I look forward to see more of your work. Atlantean looks really great! A very "refreshing" strat like body.

Thr Rhoads stlye guitars look amazing too. And your inlays are killer!

Cheers mate! And enjoy it here. Keep an eye on the dealer section ,and please inform us with your artwork there.


----------



## PeteyG (May 21, 2009)

Just thought I'd bump this by saying that I just got my Jackson DKMG back from Dylan today, he re-fretted it and did a setup on it that is just awesome.

The guitars he builds play wonderfully, I highly recommend him for anyone looking for customised instruments, or even anyone in the south west just looking for a good setup.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 22, 2009)

+1 to what Petey says, his Jackson's playability has been transformed.

Here are a few photos from his facebook group that aren't on the website.

First off, this is a fucking awesome graphic design he's working on, where the light areas are the flame maple cap showing through. It looks incredible in real life. How he does this I have no idea, but I've not seen another guitar with a finish quite like it:











Then here is his "Hell Wheel" inlay:



















If you're on facebook then join the group. There are more pics there and also a new video going into Dylan's building philosophy and processes.


----------



## Mattmc74 (May 22, 2009)

^ That inly is awesome!


----------



## Hollowway (May 22, 2009)

That Kelly/Explorer shape on the website is killer! With the black stained flamed maple top...

I can't wait to see that when it's done! (Site says the guitar is still being built).


----------



## OzoneJunkie (May 22, 2009)

Wow, love that graphic, and the inlays. Amazing.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 22, 2009)

If I get some cash there's an amp tech in Bath that did some work for Rob Chapman I would like to visit, so I could kill two birds with one stone - Dylan makes some bloody lovely guitars


----------



## JoshIsNumber3 (May 22, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


>



Looks like Troy from Mastodon!


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 22, 2009)

is it just me or does it look like the first guitar has a lo pro on it?


----------



## Yoshi (May 22, 2009)

Wow, your inlays make the KL's look dull. Fucking awesome work dude.


----------



## vontetzianos (May 23, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> +1 to what Petey says, his Jackson's playability has been transformed.
> 
> Here are a few photos from his facebook group that aren't on the website.
> 
> ...


 


That is HAWT! I love those inlays, and that graphic design is unbelievable.


----------



## Andrew_B (May 23, 2009)

you do some brilliant inlays dude, nice work


----------



## Wi77iam (May 23, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> is it just me or does it look like the first guitar has a lo pro on it?



That's a Lo-pro alright! best trems out there IMO, but I hate trems  fixed bridge simplicity FTW


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2009)

sweet. so daemoness guitars use ibanez trems? forgive me if that's a stupid question i'm just a tad befuddled, you see...


----------



## jsousa (May 23, 2009)

gorgeous stuff.


----------



## -Nolly- (May 23, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> sweet. so daemoness guitars use ibanez trems? forgive me if that's a stupid question i'm just a tad befuddled, you see...



Yeah, he really likes the Ibby trems so he uses them on his guitars now and then. They're custom guitars though, so you could have any high-quality hardware you want.


----------



## Andrew_B (May 23, 2009)

Wi77iam said:


> but I hate trems  fixed bridge simplicity FTW


 
Amen.


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 23, 2009)

-Nolly- said:


> Yeah, he really likes the Ibby trems so he uses them on his guitars now and then. They're custom guitars though, so you could have any high-quality hardware you want.



well that's pretty damn sweet.


----------



## vortex_infinium (May 24, 2009)

I really like the headstock design but other than that it's all just tricked out versions of things that have already been done... Which is why I want one... Haha.


----------



## tian (May 24, 2009)

Reeally impressed by the inlay work. Seeing a high quality end product is always cool, but you can tell that this guy spends a lot of time and attention getting to that point.


----------



## McKay (May 25, 2009)

Will have to check this out when I'm in Bristowww next.


----------



## Pauly (May 26, 2009)

Incredible.


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (May 26, 2009)

great guitars from all ive heard, and he seems to really know how to work his wood


----------



## RenegadeDave (May 26, 2009)

sworth9411 said:


> a gift from Master hades.....(straight from the site) that shit is ill.....



Near as I can tell it's "A gift from the Lord/Master". "domini" is possessive (I think that's what it was called, been a LONG time) form of "dominus" which means lord or master, "donum" is a gift/donation, dis, I don't recall, so I'm kind of filling in the blanks. The hades bit would have to be implied. I did recognize the first two words from memory though. 

Gloriam Romae magna est.


----------



## usagi (May 26, 2009)

Damn those look amazing. I shudder to think what the going rate for one of those axes is. I was jonesing for a KXK V and someone brings up this.


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 27, 2009)

RenegadeDave said:


> Near as I can tell it's "A gift from the Lord/Master". "domini" is possessive (I think that's what it was called, been a LONG time) form of "dominus" which means lord or master, "donum" is a gift/donation, dis, I don't recall, so I'm kind of filling in the blanks. The hades bit would have to be implied. I did recognize the first two words from memory though.
> 
> Gloriam Romae magna est.




Well, the two definitions I'm aware of are the city of Dis as mentioned in "The Divine Comedy" (blatant copy/paste incoming):



> In Dante Alighieri's The Divine Comedy and Virgil's Aeneid, *Dis* is the City of the Dead (it.: La città infuocata di *Dite*). It is located in the Sixth Circle of Hell. The walls of Dis are guarded by fallen angels. The buildings of Dis which are mentioned are Mosques and furnaces. Dis is extremely hot. Punished within Dis are those whose lives were marked by active (rather than passive) sins: heretics, murderers, suicides, blasphemers, usurpers, sodomites, panderers, seducers, flatterers, Simoniacs, sorcerers, barrators, hypocrites, thieves, false counsellors, schismatics, falsifiers and traitors. Dis is used by Dante as both the name of Satan and his realm. Dis is also mentioned in the sixth book of Virgil's "Aeneid", one of the principal influences on Dante in his depiction of hell. The city of Dis is encountered not long after Aeneas and the Sibyl enter the cavern of hell.



The other being an alternate name for Pluto.


----------



## Daemoniac (May 27, 2009)

Oh my god... that is just fantastic.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (May 27, 2009)

The art that goes into these guitars is fantastic, his inlay work is impeccable and done in a very original style. I love it!

Also, his ethic is awesome, what he said about making guitars that people can afford is so cool, so much better for musicians than just saying "lets charge £3000 just because people will still buy it".


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 27, 2009)

I suspect that with an ethos like Dylan's, backed up by a quality product he could become a very busy man as soon as word gets out.


----------



## Liam Coops (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello Everyone!
My names Liam Cooper. I am a representative of Daemoness Guitars, as well as Dylans cousin. For those who aren't aware, there is a Deamoness Guitars Video.
I filmed and edited this video, but it hasn't received many views.
Heres the video: Daemoness Guitars on Vimeo

Feed back would be much appreciated, let us know what you guys think.

-cooper-


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 5, 2009)

Some sexy guitars in there.

Awesome video.

Props to Spheres of Madness ending your vid!


----------



## vontetzianos (Jul 5, 2009)

That was a seriously comprehensive video. Very awesome stuff.


----------



## 6or7mattersnot (Jul 5, 2009)

First off, I will start this large block of text by saying: Great looking guitars, hope you go far in your endeavors! Also, I liked the video, you seem like a cool guy. And very lazy (IN A GOOD WAY) judging from the templates.  But don't worry about that, I am probably the laziest person to ever sit on a couch upon this earth.

How much would a Randy Rhoads style guitar with a rosewood neck (If you do those), ebony fretboard with the flowy, donum donasis dis or what-have-you inlay-majigger, swamp ash body, Duncan Custom in the Bridge and a Lil' Demon in the neck, 24 fret, Edge Pro, Volume, Tone, 3 way Gibson switch, seven string cost? And that's what I've just come up with thinking at random!

This is all theoretically speaking, seeing as how I am a broke, jobless 16-year old junior-in-August guy, and won't see that much money until I've graduated High School, gotten a job and saved up, or went to college and got a job and saved up.  God, I simply MUST stop talking so much... I mean LOOK! I wrote three paragraphs, and one was a run-on sentence, in the short span of 5-8 minutes! I have a lot on my mind...  AND I use smileys too much...


----------



## daemonessaxes (Jul 13, 2009)

Just want to say thanks for all the interest in DAEMONESS. I'm glad that you all have a high opinion of my work, I will post up pictures of the new stuff on my website asap. I have been working recently on the most extreme stuff yet. One guitar has a picture of the pope having his eyes removed with a wood borer on it (In the best possible taste) Hard Core. 
Dylan


----------



## Wiz (Jul 13, 2009)

Loving the antichrist model, it's very classy.


----------



## 8stringlover (Jul 14, 2009)

awesome stuff


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 14, 2009)

daemonessaxes said:


> Just want to say thanks for all the interest in DAEMONESS. I'm glad that you all have a high opinion of my work, I will post up pictures of the new stuff on my website asap. I have been working recently on the most extreme stuff yet. One guitar has a picture of the pope having his eyes removed with a wood borer on it (In the best possible taste) Hard Core.
> Dylan



Yeah, could you post stuff for us to see? I'm definitely going to put an order in with you one day, but if I see something you've built (that is not a custom for another person) and it has sick graphics and >7 strings I might have to make it mine. TBH, normally for custom sort of stuff I prefer coming up with the design, etc., but your creativity (and evilness, if I may say!) way overshadows mine. If I do a custom, I'll probably want to see what else you're working on just for ideas.

Oh, and ABSOLUTELY TOP END WORK, SIR!


----------

